# WTB a victorian bike stand for a 52" high wheel bicycle



## Sped Man (Jul 27, 2018)

If you have one for sale please PM me with price and photos. Here is a photo of one.


----------



## mongeese (Jul 27, 2018)

Make your own with metal or wood? I would want one from forever ago if I had a highwheeler but until I found one I sure would make several stands to hold her. I will make you one if wanted for a teensy weensy fee- or trade for a Racycle.


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 29, 2018)

Found one!


----------

